# Highway 9 Times!



## SCSkim83 (Aug 6, 2004)

Post your personal best on Highway 9 from saratoga up to skyline!


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

My best recorded time was last fall a hair over 35 minutes from the left turn outta Saratoga to the stop sign at Skyline. Usually my average is right around 40 minutes.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*39:57 last September was my fastest...*

.... but I was significantly slower on my first ride of the year up the hill several weeks ago. Timing spots were the same as travis 200's - left turn out of Saratoga to the stop sign at the top.

So SCSkim83, what was your best time?


----------



## SCSkim83 (Aug 6, 2004)

im at about 37-38 min


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The other benchmark here is starting from the concrete bridge. This is the true start of the climb. Also, a lot of folks hit this climb from Mt. Eden Rd. which enters highway 9 after downtown Saratoga.

I rode with the local big guns a couple of weeks ago and they towed me along at 11 mph. 1 mile from the top, I cracked like an egg. I got my best time though... 32:10.

I don't do well on highway 9 by myself since the long straighaway climbs seem bog down my mind.

Later this week, I'll get a time for the climb from downtown.

francois


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

francois said:


> The other benchmark here is starting from the concrete bridge. This is the true start of the climb. Also, a lot of folks hit this climb from Mt. Eden.
> 
> I rode with the local big guns a couple of weeks ago and they towed me along at 11 mph. 1 mile from the top, I cracked like an egg. I got my best time though... 32:10 (from the bridge)
> 
> ...


I've never timed myself on this climb, but I do it a lot. Its the start of many of my routes so I tend not to push myself too hard. From my house (near Saratoga and Moorpark) to skyline, 65 minutes is a good time for me. 11 mph seems pretty high, I think I bog down somewhere below 8 mph on the steeper sections. I pay more attention to my HR than my speed...


----------



## SCSkim83 (Aug 6, 2004)

yea i think the time should be started when you make that left drop down out of downtown saratoga... and then you go by that tenis court on the right.... as soon as you make that left that is where the time should start!


----------

